

Jack Dorsey's Reputation Is Crushed In Book On The Early Days Of Twitter - j_s
http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorseys-reputation-is-crushed-in-nick-biltons-book-on-the-early-days-of-twitter-2013-10

======
walid
That was very scathing but it doesn't surprise me since a similar guise is
used to describe Mark Zuckerberg. I'm wondering how much is fact and how much
is fiction.

------
apalmer
Ehhhh you dont give someone who was fired 500 million in stock just because
you dont want the bad publicity... thats for DAMN sure.

~~~
auggierose
No, you give somebody 500 million because you have no other choice. He owns
those shares.

